# Group head gasket



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just a quick question chaps.

Just ordered a 8mm gasket from BB, for the Verona.

Is the flat part of the gasket to go into the machine first, or does the flat part need to be against the PF?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Your shower screen has a small lip that will sit nicely in the inside rounded edge of the gasket i.e. Flat side down to meet portafilter edge.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Save yourself untold scenes of f'ing and blinding...rounded edge of gasket faces upwards towards the group head, flat edge faces down and makes contact with your portafilter as Obnic said above.

Simples!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, it's a tiny bit thinner than my original and seems to fit both ways.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If you have some food safe lube such as Molykote111, a thin coating over the rounded edge before fitting it should ease removal in the future when you which to clean your shower screen.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Need to order some of that stuff.

Coming up to self-service time.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Usually around the tenner mark including delivery for an 100ml tube which should last a lifetime off evilbay. Check the use by dates as some listings have already passed or are very short. I'm sure the stuff can safely be used after the date but having a couple of years should mean you're good for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Perfect.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I've found that if you follow a strict cleaning regime of removing the gasket/screen for a good scrub at least once a week it comes out really easily (I use a teaspoon to lever it from each side gradually). Putting it back in needs some serious pressing and then I use the portafilter with no basket to shove it most of the way home. After that it will go fully home with a basket in the portafilter.

Never had a leak or any other problem doing this every week...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah getting it on and out wasn't a problem.

The lube @DoubleShot mentions is also good for when you maintain the the group head and cams


----------

